# Is anybody WRC fan here?



## Marcus99 (Feb 15, 2010)

Is anybody WRC or IRC fan around, I am big fan of both. Congrats ray: to Mikko for winning Swedish rally. Hope he will claim Drivers title this year. 'Ford' will gain much more in sales because of his victories.


----------

